# Merry Christmas to My Wife and I Blackstone



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

They got me the Home Depot nexgrill or some brand a few years ago. I liked it, but the surface was never really perfect. Gave my son it a few months ago and have not found one I wanted. Wife bought one last weekend and the boys got the accessories for me for Christmas. They came and set it up Monday, not realizing I had to season it before cooking, they wanted dinner on it, lol.

Seasoning now and plan to cook on it for em a few times this weekend! So look for the cook!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Seasoning!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

